# Beratung für Alienware 17&quot; Notebook



## DarkSpawn81 (22. August 2017)

*Beratung für Alienware 17" Notebook*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte mir ein 17" Alienware Notebook kaufen und überlege derzeit, ob ich entweder auf 16GB RAM + Geforce 1060 gehe, oder 8GB RAM und die Geforce 1070. Hintergrund ist das Budget - ich möchte nur ungern über 2000€ dafür ausgeben.

Von daher wäre jetzt meine Frage, was hier sinnvoller wäre, auch im Hinblick auf die Zukunft.
Danke für eure Hilfe!

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2017)

Ganz klar 8GB + 1070, denn an sich "braucht" kein Game mehr als 8GB, zudem kannst du RAM sehr leicht selber nachrüsten.

Die Frage ist eher: warum ein "Gamingnotebook" ? Für das Geld bekommst du einen besseren Spiele-PC plus noch einen Laptop, mit dem man Spiele auf niedrigen/mittleren Details spielen kann, falls du mal UNBEDINGT spielen willst, wenn du nicht zu Hause bist.


----------



## DarkSpawn81 (22. August 2017)

Danke für deine Antwort!
Das Problem ist, dass ich für einen PC (auch in absehbarer Zeit) einfach keinen Platz habe, sonst hätte ich mir direkt eine anständige Kiste zusammengestellt. Von daher muss es ein Notebook sein.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. August 2017)

Und warum gerade eine Nobelmarke wie Alienware? Medion hat mit der Erazer Serie auch eine gute Gaming-Notebook Sparte und die kosten merklich weniger.
Hier wäre z.B. ein passendes: MEDION® ERAZER® X7849 (MD 60426)


----------



## DarkSpawn81 (22. August 2017)

Weil ich bislang davon ausgegangen bin, dass die Alienware-Geräte abgestimmt sind, sprich: da passt alles zusammen. Davon abgesehen hat Dell einen wirklich guten Kundenservice. Und mit Medion fehlen mir ehrlich gesagt die Erfahrungswerte, ich kenne die Marke bislang nur von Aldi. Davon abgesehen spiele ich primär im Wohnzimmer und möchte meine Frau nicht mit ständigem Lüfterlärm nerven, von daher ist mir eine gute Kühlung sehr wichtig. Die wäre bei Alienware gegeben.


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2017)

DarkSpawn81 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort!
> Das Problem ist, dass ich für einen PC (auch in absehbarer Zeit) einfach keinen Platz habe, sonst hätte ich mir direkt eine anständige Kiste zusammengestellt. Von daher muss es ein Notebook sein.


 Bist Du sicher? Überleg mal: Notebook aufgeklappt, das ist sogar größer als eine normale Tastatur, und nen Monitor kann man auch an die Wand montieren, bzw. selbst wenn man den auf einen Tisch stellt, ist das am Ende nur ein wenig mehr Platzbedarf als mit einem Notebook. Und der PC selbst, da findet man doch immer irgendeinen Platz unter dem Tisch oder neben einem Schrank oder so. 

Ansonsten: Alienware ist schon sehr gut bei Qualität und Service. Ist halt die Frage, ob du so sehr damit "rechnest", dass du den Aufpreis zu einem Medion, MSI oder Asus bezahlen willst. Wenn ja, dann isses ok.


----------



## DarkSpawn81 (22. August 2017)

Tja, mein Problem ist halt, dass ich eigentlich nur auf dem Sofa/Sitzsack zocken kann. Oder ich müsste mich mit meiner Frau anlegen und den Esstisch übernehmen. XD Aber so weit würde ich dann wohl doch nicht gehen... Insofern bleibt mir nur das Notebook. Und in diesem Fall möchte ich einfach was "Richtiges", damit es hoffentlich auch noch lange Freude bereitet. Da gebe ich dann auch lieber 100-200€ mehr aus.


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2017)

DarkSpawn81 schrieb:


> Tja, mein Problem ist halt, dass ich eigentlich nur auf dem Sofa/Sitzsack zocken kann. Oder ich müsste mich mit meiner Frau anlegen und den Esstisch übernehmen


 habt ihr nen Fernseher, den du beim Gamen benutzen dürftest? PC danebenstellen, kabellose Maus/Tastatur, und fertig    man kann auch dank stromeffizienter Bauteile "sogar" einen PC bauen, der kaum größer als eine Playstation oder so wäre. 

Überhaupt: was wäre mit ner Konsole? ^^


----------



## DarkSpawn81 (22. August 2017)

Da hat meine Frau leider etwas dagegen, daher auch der "Freifahrtsschein" mit dem Alienware-Notebook. 

Davon ab: hier steht eine XBox und eine Wii U. Ich spiele trotzdem lieber am Notebook/PC. Konsolen sind nicht meine Welt.


----------



## Loosa (22. August 2017)

Kennst du den Laptop, oder kannst du ihn dir irgendwo mal ansehen?
Den Alienware 1060 kenne ich nicht, aber ich hatte mal ein Asus RoG Laptop mit 1080er da. In 2D war der nicht zu hören, aber 3D unter Last machte der einem Föhn Konkurrenz. Das war echt lächerlich!

Dürfte sich bei der Bauart und der Leistung kaum vermeiden lassen. Wenn du im Wohnzimmer dann nur Browser-Spiele zocken kannst ist das wahrscheinlich auch nicht so berauschend. Oder ist die 1060er um so vieles genügsamer? Auf der Seite von Alienware werben sie jedenfalls nicht direkt für flüsterleises Spielen. Sondern, dass der Lautsprecher leistungsstärker ist. 


Kein Laptop, aber den hier haben wir schon bei ein paar Kunden untergebracht: Zotac ZBox.
Mit ca. 20x20x12 cm passt der fast überall hin und wassergekühlt ist er flüsterleise. Gibt es vielleicht mit kleinerer Grafik auch günstiger. Fehlt aber natürlich immer noch der Platz für Tastatur/Maus/Bildschirm.

Bei einem Gaming Laptop bin ich mir aber fast sicher, dass du mit der Konfiguration Frau-Wohnzimmer-Zocken nicht glücklich wirst. Naja, oder sie... aber das läuft ja auf dasselbe hinaus.


----------



## Loosa (22. August 2017)

DarkSpawn81 schrieb:


> Da hat meine Frau leider etwas dagegen, daher auch der "Freifahrtsschein" mit dem Alienware-Notebook.



Ah, das macht die Verhandlung natürlich kompliziert. 

Laptop klingt da wirklich vernünftig. Aber ohne ihn zu testen wäre ich bei der Lautstärke erstmal sehr misstrauisch.
Mit dem Asus 1080 auf der Couch zocken würde sie jedenfalls erstmal herunterfegen - und dir danach überraschend etwas über die Wange fegen.


----------



## DarkSpawn81 (22. August 2017)

Also in Testberichten/Videos zum Alienware 17 R4 war bislang immer die Aussage, dass das Gerät auch unter Last nicht zu laut wird. In einem Video hatte einer einen Geräuschpegel von um die 45-47db gemessen, das finde ich persönlich ok. Und wenn ich mir da mein altes Notebook anschaue, kann es eigentlich nur besser werden.  Insofern brauche (und erwarte) ich kein flüsterleises Gerät, so realistisch bin ich. Aber mobil muss es sein, von daher bringen mir stationäre Lösungen derzeit leider nichts.


----------



## Loosa (22. August 2017)

DarkSpawn81 schrieb:


> Also in Testberichten/Videos zum Alienware 17 R4 war bislang immer die Aussage, dass das Gerät auch unter Last nicht zu laut wird. In einem Video hatte einer einen Geräuschpegel von um die 45-47db gemessen, das finde ich persönlich ok. Und wenn ich mir da mein altes Notebook anschaue, kann es eigentlich nur besser werden.  Insofern brauche (und erwarte) ich kein flüsterleises Gerät, so realistisch bin ich. Aber mobil muss es sein, von daher bringen mir stationäre Lösungen derzeit leider nichts.



Verglichen mit alter Hardware sind die neuen Teile eher leiser geworden, das stimmt. Zumindest bei meinen Desktops. Und die 1080er brauchte sicher nicht umsonst 2 Netzteile. 
Mit Erfahrung beim Notebook-Wohnzimmer-Zocken wisst ihr ja dann beide, dass es ein Kompromiss bleibt.

Würde mich Herbboy anschließen: lieber die bessere Grafik und dafür weniger Speicher. Kann man RAM bei dem Gerät nachträglich erweitern?


----------



## DarkSpawn81 (22. August 2017)

Ja, das sollte kein Thema sein. Man kommt scheinbar sehr gut an die wichtigsten Teile, auch RAM-Slots, ran. Insofern wäre Aufrüsten wohl kein Problem. 
Nun gut, dann werde ich auf die 1070 und 8GB RAM setzen. Wie ist das mit der Taktrate vom Speicher? Machen die 2400 bzw. 2666 einen großen Unterschied?


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2017)

DarkSpawn81 schrieb:


> Ja, das sollte kein Thema sein. Man kommt scheinbar sehr gut an die wichtigsten Teile, auch RAM-Slots, ran. Insofern wäre Aufrüsten wohl kein Problem.
> Nun gut, dann werde ich auf die 1070 und 8GB RAM setzen. Wie ist das mit der Taktrate vom Speicher? Machen die 2400 bzw. 2666 einen großen Unterschied?


 nö, nur bei wenigen Dingen kann es vlt mal 10% bringen.


----------



## DarkSpawn81 (22. August 2017)

Alles klar, wunderbar. Dann habt ihr mir doch sehr geholfen. Vielen, vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## xCJay (23. August 2017)

Also ich würde in gar keinem Fall ein Alienwaregerät kaufen, das ist einfach nur absolut überteuert. Da steht die gleiche Hardware drin wie in anderen Laptops auch, nur verkauft Alienware es exorbitant teuer. 
Nur auf einem Sitzsack mit nem Laptop ist aber auch beschissen, denn zocken mit nem Touchpad kannste vollkommen vergessen, eine Maus muss angeschlossen werden, das ist auf der Couch halt schwer.

Ich würde zum Beispiel das Gerät hier empfehlen:
https://geizhals.de/asus-rog-strix-gl502vs-fy042t-90nb0dd1-m00550-a1494938.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Kostet 1500€ hat eine 512Gb SSD, eine 1Tb HDD, 16Gb RAM, eine GTX1070 8Gb und nen 6700HQ drin.


----------



## DarkSpawn81 (24. August 2017)

Mag ja alles sein, aber dein vorgeschlagenes Notebook hat nur ein 15"-Display. Da wäre ein Alienware auch günstiger. 
Ich möchte aber die 17"-Variante. 

Und was das Zocken auf dem Sitzsack angeht: keine Angst, ich bekomme das schon eine ganze Weile hin, das klappt schon ganz gut.


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2017)

DarkSpawn81 schrieb:


> Mag ja alles sein, aber dein vorgeschlagenes Notebook hat nur ein 15"-Display. Da wäre ein Alienware auch günstiger.
> Ich möchte aber die 17"-Variante.
> 
> Und was das Zocken auf dem Sitzsack angeht: keine Angst, ich bekomme das schon eine ganze Weile hin, das klappt schon ganz gut.


 ein kleiner Beistelltisch wäre ja auch noch eine Option, wenn du eine Maus nutzen willst. Heutzutage kann man aber fast jedes PC-Spiel auch gut per Gamepad spielen.


----------



## xCJay (24. August 2017)

Na dann für 60€ mehr das hier mit 17 Zoll:
https://geizhals.de/hp-omen-17-w104ng-y5u16ea-abd-a1557240.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Es gibt wirklich überhaupt keinen Grund ein Alienware Laptop zu kaufen. Das ist nur maßlos überteuerter Shit. Das sollte Niemand kaufen.


----------



## Loosa (24. August 2017)

Sind die Preise bei Alienware eigentlich gerade hochgegangen? Wenn ja, dann wäre das Beschiss.
Wenn nein, dann gibt es wegen Gamescom bis zum 30. August darauf 10% Rabatt. 



xCJay schrieb:


> Es gibt wirklich überhaupt keinen Grund ein Alienware Laptop zu kaufen. Das ist nur maßlos überteuerter Shit. Das sollte Niemand kaufen.



Das mag für dich ja zutreffen. Aber warum willst du dem Threadersteller unbedingt ein Gerät ausreden über das er sich anscheinend ausgiebig informiert hat und ihm den Preis wert zu sein scheint?

Ab vom reinen Materialwert geht es auch um Qualität, Garantie, Kühlungsdesign... und generell auch um das Design. Man gibt so oder so eine Menge Geld aus, dann soll es einem die nächsten Jahre auch gefallen. Wenn man sich bei jedem Mal aufklappen insgeheim ärgert, dann hat man IMO am falschen Ende gespart. 


Falls ich mir einen Laptop kaufe wird das ein MacBook Pro.
Für die einen überteuerter Mist. Für mich genau richtig, und der Aufpreis ist nichtmal so groß.


----------



## MichaelG (24. August 2017)

*Beratung für Alienware 17&quot; Notebook*

Also ich liebe mein Macbook Pro. Und das ist ein 2012er Modell. 

Aber das neue Modell reizt ungemein...


----------



## xCJay (25. August 2017)

> Das mag für dich ja zutreffen. Aber warum willst du dem Threadersteller unbedingt ein Gerät ausreden über das er sich anscheinend ausgiebig informiert hat und ihm den Preis wert zu sein scheint?
> 
> Ab vom reinen Materialwert geht es auch um Qualität, Garantie, Kühlungsdesign... und generell auch um das Design. Man gibt so oder so eine Menge Geld aus, dann soll es einem die nächsten Jahre auch gefallen. Wenn man sich bei jedem Mal aufklappen insgeheim ärgert, dann hat man IMO am falschen Ende gespart.



Nunja der TE weiß aber anscheinend nicht das er für 500€ weniger ein besseres Gerät bekommt. Das muss man ihm zeigen und dann wird die Meinung aber auch ganz schnell vom Alienware weggehen. Der hat keine längere Garantie und auch keine bessere Kühlung. 
Das Design ist anders, das stimmt. Das ist persönliche Präferenz, aber 500€ für Design ausgeben, ganz ehrlich das lohnt sich nicht wirklich. 

Edit:
Ich muss mich korrigieren. Der Alienware 17 Zoll kostet mit dem i7, 16Gb RAM, der GTX1070, 1Tb HDD und 120Gb SSD genau 2439€
Der HP den ich gepostet habe mit der gleichen Ausstattung kostet 1560€. Das sind fast 1000€ Unterschied! Wer da den Alienware kauft ist ganz ehrlich selbst schuld.


----------



## MichaelG (25. August 2017)

*Beratung für Alienware 17&quot; Notebook*

Und? Er möchte Alienware. Ein andere (z.B. ich) möchte in absehbarer Zeit wieder ein Macbook Pro. Und ja ich weiß daß das deutlich teurer als ein vergleichbares WIN-Notebook ist. Dagegen ist selbst Alienware billiger.

Der eine kauft einen Skoda Superb der andere eine Mercedes E-Klasse. Golf/Audi A3, Passat/A4, Arteon/A5 oder Scirocco/Audi TT. Nach Deiner Meinung wären also der Mercedes-Käufer bzw. die Audi-Käufer "doof" ?

Oder Toyota Supra vs. Ferrari/Porsche. Poggenpohl-Küche vs. Ikea.... To be continued.


----------



## Loosa (25. August 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Nunja der TE weiß aber anscheinend nicht das er für 500€ weniger ein besseres Gerät bekommt. Das muss man ihm zeigen und dann wird die Meinung aber auch ganz schnell vom Alienware weggehen. Der hat keine längere Garantie und auch keine bessere Kühlung.
> Das Design ist anders, das stimmt. Das ist persönliche Präferenz, aber 500€ für Design ausgeben, ganz ehrlich das lohnt sich nicht wirklich.



Bei Alienware kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus. Mir ging es nicht um die Garantielänge, der Service bei Dell ist normalerweise super. Zum Beispiel 1 Jahr vor Ort Garantie.

Für einen direkten Preisvergleich sollten es auch gleiche Komponenten sein.
Der von dir verlinkte Omen vs. Alienware:

i7 6700 vs. 7700
HD 75 Hz vs. QHD 120 Hz
DDR4 2133 Mhz  vs 2400 MHz

Das alleine schlägt schon auf den Preis. Wie es mit Lautstärke, Tastatur, Ports, ... aussieht hab ich mir da noch nichtmal angesehen.
Ob die etwas besseren Komponenten wirklich sinnvoll sind ist kann man diskutieren. Man _kann_ auch für sehr viel günstiger ähnlich gut zocken, da hast du recht. Und auch, dass Dell sich Namen und Design sicher bezahlen lässt. Ich find's gut Alternativen vorzuschlagen, hatte ich ja auch gemacht. Aber deswegen muss doch eine teurere Wahl kein Müll und Fehlkauf sein. 



MichaelG schrieb:


> Also ich liebe mein Macbook Pro. Und das ist ein 2012er Modell.
> 
> Aber das neue Modell reizt ungemein...



Die Preissprünge finde ich allerdings bitter. Ja, er geht bei €1500 los... aber das ist wie die Minimalstausstattung von VW. 
Bisschen mehr RAM, bisschen mehr HD und die Touchbar? Autsch!


----------



## MichaelG (25. August 2017)

*Beratung für Alienware 17&quot; Notebook*

Mein Traum kostet knapp 6K [emoji15] Mein 2012er kostete damals nur etwas mehr als 1/3 davon (2200 EUR).


----------



## DarkSpawn81 (25. August 2017)

Also. Erstmal Danke für den Hinweis mit der 10%-Aktion, das ist ja grandios. 
Zum Thema Maus: ich hab' so ein schönes Brett mit Kissen drunter, da passt alles bequem drauf und ich kann damit bequem sitzen und zocken, auch mit 17"er. 

Ich habe mich jetzt für die Variante mit i7 7700HQ, GeForce GTX 1070, 17,3-Zoll-IPS-Display und 16GB RAM  entschieden. Dank dem Rabatt spare ich da sogar noch im Vergleich zur 8GB-Variante. Und alles für unter 2000€. Insofern, why not? Ich kann damit jedenfalls gut leben. 

EDIT: ich habe mich dann doch noch für die 256 GB PCIe-SSD entschieden, damit lag ich dann knappe 6€ über meine Budget-Grenze.


----------



## Loosa (25. August 2017)

DarkSpawn81 schrieb:


> ich habe mich dann doch noch für die 256 GB PCIe-SSD entschieden, damit lag ich dann knappe 6€ über meine Budget-Grenze.



„Darf‘s ein bisschen mehr sein?“ Kommt mir bekannt vor. 
Zu sehr an der SSD knausern hab ich aber schon öfters bereut.

Dann wünsche ich viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Außerirdischen. Ich hoffe das Ergebnis wird wie du erhoffst, aber dürfte in jedem Fall ein netter Sprung zu deinem alten sein.


----------



## DarkSpawn81 (26. August 2017)

So in etwa lief das auch. 

Vielen Dank! Den werde ich mit Sicherheit haben.  Jetzt muss er nur noch kommen, dann geht's richtig los.


----------

